# King Robert III



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2010)

Bob thought he should add some recent pictures of himself doing what he does best....
I mixed up his meal for the day and left the Mazuri in the water too long and decided not to waste it, to feed it to Bob anyway. This is what we got...












To me this one looks like he's saying..."I'm so pretty", in a singsong voice..."I'm so pretty"





Rubbing off his face then doing that sucking his head in thing that they do...





cough





Trying to bite the camera...the jerk





The end...




Well, I guess that's it. Not much of a thread. Certainly not as pretty as RV, but a true example of a male Sulcata...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 31, 2010)

I think he is a very handsome man tortoise! Holy cow how big is he?


----------



## DeanS (Oct 31, 2010)

Hilarious! I love it when Aladar rubs his face up against his legs to get the Mazuri off! I see Bob has taken to this himself!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 31, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> I think he is a very handsome man tortoise! Holy cow how big is he?



He was 80 pounds back during the summer when we took him to the big scale at the Vets and weighed him. He's really getting big. Now he rubs both sides of his carapace when he go thru his doggie door. Guess we'll have to make it bigger...


----------



## Missy (Oct 31, 2010)

I love Bob, thanks Maggie for the sweet pics.


----------



## terryo (Oct 31, 2010)

I love Bob stories, but I don't think he's saying "I'm so pretty".....I think he's saying "back off...this is my mazuri...gimmie that camera". He sure is a riot isn't he!


----------



## RV's mom (Oct 31, 2010)

I just love Bob and your Bob stories.. makes me chuckle and feel a little better about things. I can't wait to try the mazuri with RV. I'll get pics and we can compare notes. How does King Robert III feel about long distance romance?

tee heee

t


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the first pic. That's just how I eat. "Ahh, nom nom nom..."


----------



## movealongmosey (Oct 31, 2010)

BOB LOVES NOMS! ....But the camera is definitely NOT noms. 
Love the pictures!


----------



## Annieski (Nov 1, 2010)

BOB is soooo smart---he leaves a little Mazuri on his "sleeve" for a quick snack for later. Love the pic's and BOB.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 1, 2010)

Good God, I love Bob! so much personality;

keep the picks coming


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 1, 2010)

Ya gotta love the * king * ... Maggie! ....
Love the shot of him " chomping" at the camera! 

JD~


----------



## harris (Nov 1, 2010)

I swear to God....His eyes almost look human! There is no other like him.


----------



## Isa (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww Maggie, I love Bob, he is so beautiful and adorable


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 1, 2010)

Awsome pics..Looks like he is having fun! Loves to pose for the camera huh!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 1, 2010)

He shows off for the camera...


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 1, 2010)

Showed Mary the pics of Bob... she's very impressed and we both laughed... and too bad the calendar is done for the year. That last pic of Bob should be on it...

teri


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 1, 2010)

Bob is definatley the king of cool, even with his messy face! We love Bob Maggie!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 2, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Bob is definatley the king of cool, even with his messy face! We love Bob Maggie!!!



Yes, thank you...I love him too. I took some pictures yesterday without a messy face, I'll get them posted today...


----------



## DeanS (Nov 2, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> DonaTello said:
> 
> 
> > Bob is definatley the king of cool, even with his messy face! We love Bob Maggie!!!
> ...



Now! Now!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Chevy loves his grassland food all mushy like bobs!! Maybe its a Sulcata thing  By the way ADORABLE pictures  nom nom nom.......


----------

